# Tuning 7 Strings



## t00thpick (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey all;

Newbie here, I wanted to pick up a K7, but just ordered a K7 Apex 1.

I'm used to a 6 string, so was wondering if anyone had some info on how to tune this monster? It says it comes pre-tuned by factory, but i doubt that will be the case. I use a Korg Chromatic CA-30 Solo Tuner. That should do the job no?

From the shop:
Ibanez has more experience with solid-body 7-string guitars than any other guitar maker. This Ibanez K7APEX1BBK 7-string electric guitar was designed with Munky from Korn. It features U.S.A. made DiMarzio PAF-7 pickups designed specifically for the extended 7-string range.

The right bridge and nut spacing is why Ibanez 7-string guitar necks feel like guitar necks - not like bats. Transition from 6- to 7-string playing techniques is effortless.

K-7 features *A-D-G-C-F-A-D factory-tuning* for Korn's signature low-end crunch. Unique U-Bar designed by Head and Munky allows palming the bridge to get tremolo effects without palming the fine tuners. Attached to the Ibanez Lo-Pro Edge, the U-Bar System can be removed and replaced with a standard arm.

( Is the D string the thickest string or is it the A?) 

 i cant wait to play this mutha


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2010)

The first "A" string listed would be the lowest, and it's actually lower than most other 7-strings from the factory. The "standard" tuning for 7s is, from low to high, B-E-A-D-G-B-E. 

You should REALLY look into how to set-up a guitar with a floating trem, especially if you'll be setting up and tuning it yourself.


----------



## t00thpick (Jan 3, 2010)

I wanted to bring it to a place i brought my les paul to get appraised, but they scratched it and i really dont want to go back there cause of there carelessness. I figure maybe I should learn to do it myself and not to depend on anyone. Never had a floating trem or 7string so this is all new to me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 3, 2010)

tune strings 1-6 in D standard and tune the 5th fret of the 7th string to the open 6th... 

it's the same as a 6 string you just carry it out a string farther...


----------



## Tom MAF (Jan 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The "standard" tuning for 7s is, from low to high, B-E-A-D-G-C-E.



Don't you mean BEADG(B not C)E, the C is more like 6 string bass tuning, of course that doesnt mean you can't use that tuning on a 7 string though


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2010)

Tom MAF said:


> Don't you mean BEADG(B not C)E, the C is more like 6 string bass tuning, of course that doesnt mean you can't use that tuning on a 7 string though



You're correct, my fingers are pretty lame this early in the morning, plus, I just now got my coffee. Sorry about the confusion.


----------

